# Squeaky noise from the B pillar



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Does anyone have a solution for this problem? I recenetly noticed this issue w/ my 5er on bumpy roads. The noise seems to come from both sides (left and right) inside the b-pilar where the seatbelt roller comes out.

Yes, I will take this to my dealer, but is this something they should be familiar with?

Thnx,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

beewang said:


> Does anyone have a solution for this problem? I recenetly noticed this issue w/ my 5er on bumpy roads. The noise seems to come from both sides (left and right) inside the b-pilar where the seatbelt roller comes out.
> 
> Yes, I will take this to my dealer, but is this something they should be familiar with?
> 
> ...


Sqeaking and rattling from the B pillar is something which seems to affect many e46, e39 and even e38s (and all of the ones i've driven). BMW came out w/ a service bulletin in early 2001 that involved adding a spacer--but cars that were built w/ the correct spacer after this date continued to have the problem. I think some people on this board said that their problems were solved by the dealer w/ the spacer. No dealer I went to could solve the problem (and some claimed they couldn't hear it) On my e46 sedan, I mostly fixed it myslef by taking off the B pillar cover, spraying some of the parts w/ a silicone spray and adding self adhesive felt in lots of places. But every now and then I still get a rattle over bumps so its not completely gone. Its one of those small things that due to the location (right by your ear) will drive you nuts.


----------



## my1stbmw (Oct 10, 2003)

i just started noticing the same thing on my 545i. i must say that it is buggin' the sh*t out of me 

anyone else having this problem with the new e60? anyone had this problem and how did you fix it?


----------



## roadie (Jun 1, 2004)

my1stbmw said:


> i just started noticing the same thing on my 545i. i must say that it is buggin' the sh*t out of me
> 
> anyone else having this problem with the new e60? anyone had this problem and how did you fix it?


I have this noise on my ML too. Simple solution: Turn audio louder


----------



## my1stbmw (Oct 10, 2003)

seriously now, can someone tell me how to fix this? i would like to fix it myself since it doesn't seem to be a big deal. is there a website with some pics that explains the procedure?


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

my1stbmw said:


> seriously now, can someone tell me how to fix this? i would like to fix it myself since it doesn't seem to be a big deal. is there a website with some pics that explains the procedure?


Yes, they fixed the problem. My Service Advisor didn't know this, but my "normal" mechanic knew about a service bulletin and they replace the rubber/plastic seat belt assembly inside the B-Pillar. They fixed this on my recent service visit and tok care of it. The noise is none -existence on regular road, and noticeble on rough pavenment roads.

I dunno if the same service bulletin applies to the E60 545 but its worth a try.

email me [email protected] if you need more info.

cheers,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## my1stbmw (Oct 10, 2003)

beewang said:


> Yes, they fixed the problem. My Service Advisor didn't know this, but my "normal" mechanic knew about a service bulletin and they replace the rubber/plastic seat belt assembly inside the B-Pillar. They fixed this on my recent service visit and tok care of it. The noise is none -existence on regular road, and noticeble on rough pavenment roads.
> 
> I dunno if the same service bulletin applies to the E60 545 but its worth a try.
> 
> ...


Thanks  i will mention this to the dealer when i take my car for the software update. i am waiting for the version 12 of the i-drive software to activate my voice command.

i was kind of hoping to fix this on my own, but i guess that ain't happening...


----------



## BigBoris (Jan 8, 2004)

beewang said:


> Yes, they fixed the problem. My Service Advisor didn't know this, but my "normal" mechanic knew about a service bulletin and they replace the rubber/plastic seat belt assembly inside the B-Pillar. They fixed this on my recent service visit and tok care of it. The noise is none -existence on regular road, and noticeble on rough pavenment roads.


I'm not sure I'm reading your post correctly. Is the noise still there after the fix but only on rough-roads or is it gone all of the time?

Also, what is the service bulletin number for this?

Thanks,
Boris.


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Bernard, on my 2001, the dealer traced the problem to the door jambs. Problem was solved (at least temporarily) by adjusting and lubricating them. FWIW, it did sound like a creaking noise from the B-pillar.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

BigBoris said:


> I'm not sure I'm reading your post correctly. Is the noise still there after the fix but only on rough-roads or is it gone all of the time?
> 
> Also, what is the service bulletin number for this?
> 
> ...


Try this one!!

Thnx to SFCA-325 for posting, I got it from this link:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=833941#post833941

_Go to your BMW dealer and ask them to read a SIB 51 07 04 
which tells them to clean the flock covered door seal 
that is on the doors top edge - clean it first 
with 83.19.9.407.906 BMW Silicone Remover and 
let it dry . Then apply 83.23.0.309.627 
Cabaflo lubricant to the flock covering 
on all four door seals. No additional 
treatment is necessary after this 
application - such as drying, 
polishing the roof...etc

_

This should solve your problem

cheers,

beewang


----------



## bigredexpy (Dec 2, 2003)

I notice the same problem this morning on my E60. Why would such an expensive car have this problem ? I quess I am going to pay the dealer a visit.


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

beewang said:


> Try this one!!
> 
> Thnx to SFCA-325 for posting, I got it from this link:
> 
> ...


The door seals on the top edge of each door have been a problem child for the E39 for some time...apparently. I recently had all of mine replaced...and the front passenger door still creaks! The dealer has just been advised of a new lubricant to use, and tells me they will have the Carbaflo stuff this Thursday. They told me they would go ahead and replace the gasket again, rather than clean it...and apply this new lubricant. They said BMW is asking them to no longer use Gummifledge on the door seals...and only use this new stuff. How recent is this service bulletin?


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

Okay, just got back from BMW Seattle, had the door seals on my 01 540 cleaned and treated with the new Carbaflo lubricant. The claim by BMW and Carbaflo is that this lubricant is long lasting and should last the "life" of the door seal....(see at the Carbaflo website: http://www.carbaflo.com/) (click on "literature", then "industry profiles", then "automotive industry") Being a bit dubious, I asked for the SIB and purchased a small 50 gram tube of this special lubricant ($53.33!!) for future use. The SIB does state that "no further treatment is necessary after this application". Also, this SIB is supposed to pertain specifically to the E60 (5 series) and E83 (X3), though I would think any model with this same seal should apply.

This is only used on the upper door seal...with the flock covering.

Seems this whole seal design is a bit suspect...obviously the flock covering is to help reduce these rubbing or creaking noises...then they came up with the Gummifledge lubricant, which helped, but didn't seem to last very long before retreatment was required. Will see if this works much longer. At least I have the stuff, so I don't have to keep going back to the dealer (even if they will do it for free, my time is worth something...well not much  )

Anyway...will keep you all posted.


----------



## E39spd (Mar 4, 2004)

540 M-Sport said:


> Okay, just got back from BMW Seattle, had the door seals on my 01 540 cleaned and treated with the new Carbaflo lubricant. The claim by BMW and Carbaflo is that this lubricant is long lasting and should last the "life" of the door seal....(see at the Carbaflo website: http://www.carbaflo.com/) (click on "literature", then "industry profiles", then "automotive industry") Being a bit dubious, I asked for the SIB and purchased a small 50 gram tube of this special lubricant ($53.33!!) for future use. The SIB does state that "no further treatment is necessary after this application". Also, this SIB is supposed to pertain specifically to the E60 (5 series) and E83 (X3), though I would think any model with this same seal should apply.
> 
> This is only used on the upper door seal...with the flock covering.
> 
> ...


 you can also follow the "industrial solutions" link on the left, then "Automotive" and see "NVH" for door seal applications without downloading the PDF file.

$50 for it is a little rough though.


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

Ah $50 is nothing if it works!  Reminds me of buying Stabilant 22 electrical contact enhancer...stuff is $50 at the VW dealer for a little tiny bottle, but it works magic for any sort of electrical connector...in your car, computer, stereo, etc....stuff that might have been intermittent before, begin working perfectly.


----------

